#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  A poem about fat people

## VIRAL

Glutton

Don't even try to tell a lie
you ate up all my pumkin pie
you didn't think to leave me any
it's gonna go straight to you fanny
it's in your genes, you can't help it
that all you do is eat and sh**
don't gimme that 'cause I know better
your too much of a go and getter
I'll hide my snacks away from you
before they end up in your poo
no time to wait you stuff your cheeks
what's wrong with you you circus freak
you're gonna make me go berserk
I'll pop you like the hindenberg
the chrismas ham resembles you
I'll bet you gave us all swine flu
you shouldn't breed, you shouldn't bang
you better learn to shake that thang

----------


## VIRAL

Actually the line was sarcasm.

----------


## ShinobiBombay

Perhaps she meant JEANS :Tongue:

----------


## VIRAL

Actually I am a he.

----------


## ShinobiBombay

> Actually I am a he.


My bad,...being a vegan I love the Mcdonalds slaughtering people thing

----------


## Slavagrisha

What is this? Taking the piss out of fat people? You think your poam is artistic or has true meaning?

Yeah maybe for the generation of 'LOLz!!!!!111one11111'

Is this occult forum for kids or something?

----------


## Slavagrisha

Im a skinny bastard, but i still think these fat jokes are stupid. It's really lame.

Hell, while where at it lets throw some disablity jokes in, yeah even some racist ones too.

----------


## ShinobiBombay

I'm a twig.
I look like a fashion model.
David Bowie in drag.

All the clothes fit me
My heftier friends think I'm a fag.

Lifting heavy things has never been my bag.

This poem is lame... :Tongue: 


What defines 'fat'?
I love my Rubenesque woman
More cushion to the pushin'
That's what I say.
"Who wants to ride on an ironing board?
That ain't no fun,... 
I tried me one."(Frank Zappa)

Can you count your ribs? I can. But, only because I am super thin. Always have been.
Jack Spratt...
and all that.

Yeah, it's mean.
But, maybe it was written by someone trying to get a hold on their weight.
No need to hate
really not necessary to clean your plate

But, if your fine with your size
don't categorize
Because your looking at God when you look into another's eyes.

Yes. We're all the same
and the poem was lame
but it's all part of the "who's superior game"

I said my part
The poem stinks like a fart
some think it's art
(these are words that rhyme with art this time)

So say what you will
and eat an ephedra pill
and when your looking over your window sill

know that another 
might be your mother
might be your uncle, sister or brother

(OK,...I don't know where I'm going with this,...)

----------


## Slavagrisha

All these weight jokes are for high school kids
It's about time the biggerboys pulled down your eyehole lids

Yeah im skinny but i combat that with the quick/quack/back/attack and my metal cyborg ribs. I should probley host your jokes on MTV's cribs.

These homie raps are starting to sound like nursry rhymes
Lets hope the mods unleash my chains so i can commit some dirty crimes.

Because im darker than Clive barker
Because im darker than Dr.Parker alongside his rusty board marker
Because im darker than your momma's pencil sharpener
Because im darker than this cheap can of foster's larger

Im like a lyrical sith lord with my gasmask :Mad: 
Im not a woman but it doesent mean i cant multitask :Embarrassment: 
You going to offer me a drink from your crappy tea-flask? :Smile: 
Come to think of it i had wish i had never asked! :EEK!: 


All this because of a poam named Glutton?
I win, now i'l think i'l hit the 'post reply' button...

----------


## ShinobiBombay

Wo! :EEK!: 
Yer PHAT! :Tongue:

----------


## ShinobiBombay

I mean,...That was PHAT!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Slavagrisha

Thankyou and goodbye, i've been your host 'Slavagrisha'
No really, Im gonna miss ya.

----------


## usurparian

I want those minutes of my life back.

----------


## Hellbilly

well.. I will throw in my two cents..

I guess I would be considered fat to most people. I have a little extra weight just hangin around in case I need it.(its Budweisers fault!!! LOL)
I am not offended by the poem, I do, however find it a little childish and unnecessary.. I know its hard sometimes not to stereotype people, but we are all different and we are all the same. Learning to love yourself is the key to being spiritual. I love myself inside and out. Beer gut and all.
Having extra weight to carry around does makes people the brunt of a lot of hurtful comments and jokes. I have friends who are obese and they really take things like that to heart and it hurts them. 
I find your little poem humurous to some extent. But there is a time and place for everything. I think these forums are not the right place for a poem like that. People such as myself come here to find comraderie and friendship and to seek knowledge. If I wanted to look at silly distasteful poems I am sure I could find them on other forums or websites. 
I do think people need to have a sense of humor about things. A good laugh makes a person feel better physically and emotionally. But this poem seems to be a sad attempt at humor and a thinly veiled insult.

Just my opinion. Sorry for rambling..

 :Smile:

----------


## Slavagrisha

> Actually, SlavaGRISH, this is a forum for children, if you weren't aware.


 This is a forum 'for' children? I disagree. The idea of minor's playing around with occult without fully understanding, or having experence in 'life' is somewhat worrying. So it's illeagal to sell tobaco and alcohol to minors, but it's fine for them to read about types of satanism?

Why highlght _and_ mispell the 'Grisha' in my name?

----------


## usurparian

Alas, doomed to censorship.

----------


## Slavagrisha

Im not saying minors should not be here, i just dont think certain topics are appropite for certain age groups. Would i want my 13 year old daughter learning about different aspects satanism? Being influenced by rock bands or whatnot then thinking satanism is 'cool'?

I've noticed there is 'nothing' in the Buddism section, but yet there seems to be alot of posts regarding satanism. And so picture this... An overweight middle aged man comes onto these forums seeking a wholesome discussion about buddism, and finds 'fat jokes' and a well stocked satanism forum, do you think he will take this site serously?

I must apologise in advance if you find this insulting to tis site, i am sorry, as i am in debt, but im just trying to make a point.

----------


## pheonixfire

What do you have against Satanism? You're saying that you would feel just fine about a teenager going into the Buddhist section and learning all about Buddhism, but Satanism is wrong and should have an age limit?

----------


## Slavagrisha

It can evoke a sense of fear in a big majority of people, i think people can use this as a tool or a wall. Wouldent 'individualism' be more suiting? But some kids may not think this, maybe they want the 'satan' as it were, to help them become powerfull, or sell their soul to satan? Nobody owns their own soul anyway, let alone selling it to an 'ideal' that has been passed down and _used_ to imidate.

I dont have a problem with satanism, it doesent interest me. What intrests me is how the image of Baphomet has been abused. And how fat jokes seem to be acceptable here. Wouldent this be a place where some people might be looking to get away from the day to day jokes like that?

----------


## ShinobiBombay

> What do you have against Satanism? You're saying that you would feel just fine about a teenager going into the Buddhist section and learning all about Buddhism, but Satanism is wrong and should have an age limit?


It has such a bad reputation...
But, I understand it. And i am a Catholic! :EEK!: 
But, honestly, the few satanists that I have met don't really seem to have their act together. The Setians on the other hand seem to be very together.

Don't get me wrong. I have study it a bit. But, the official Satanic Church seems to be the stuff of Hollywood. Which is okay, I suppose. But, it seems more like role playing. If I am wrong, please forgive me,...oh, wait,...that is not the satanic style...Okay,...uh,... Try and understand where I am coming from.
Most of the Satanic folks I have met are drug addicts... seriously. Which is odd because I know for a fact that La Vey spoke out adamantly against drugs.

----------


## pheonixfire

> It can evoke a sense of fear in a big majority of people, i think people can use this as a tool or a wall. Wouldent 'individualism' be more suiting? But some kids may not think this, maybe they want the 'satan' as it were, to help them become powerfull, or sell their soul to satan? Nobody owns their own soul anyway, let alone selling it to an 'ideal' that has been passed down and _used_ to imidate.
> 
> I dont have a problem with satanism, it doesent interest me. What intrests me is how the image of Baphomet has been abused. And how fat jokes seem to be acceptable here. Wouldent this be a place where some people might be looking to get away from the day to day jokes like that?



They use "Left Hand Path" on another forum I go on. Maybe one of those lost kids looking for power could find out what Satanism (or whatever you want to call it) really is all about. I think it's safer for them to learn about it here where they can get better information than to find what I like to call the Christian Satanists who sacrifice things and serve some entity they believe to be Satan.

Honestly, I have seen this thread listed for awhile now. I had chosen not to even look at it, but I couldn't figure out why there were so many posts. I expected it to die out by now.

----------


## pheonixfire

> It has such a bad reputation...
> But, I understand it. And i am a Catholic!
> But, honestly, the few satanists that I have met don't really seem to have their act together. The Setians on the other hand seem to be very together.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I have study it a bit. But, the official Satanic Church seems to be the stuff of Hollywood. Which is okay, I suppose. But, it seems more like role playing. If I am wrong, please forgive me,...oh, wait,...that is not the satanic style...Okay,...uh,... Try and understand where I am coming from.
> Most of the Satanic folks I have met are drug addicts... seriously. Which is odd because I know for a fact that La Vey spoke out adamantly against drugs.


An understanding Catholic, that's like an oxymoron. :Wink:  Setians are actually considered Satanists as well. Left Hand Path really is a better term. Not all Satanists are part of the Church of Satan. There are many many kinds of Satanists. Yeah, I've met the drug addicts too, unfortunately. Really I think the main thing that makes a person a Satanist is the idea that you don't worship anyone. You are the god of your own universe, or your own life. 

I think part of the reason the Church of Satan is so "Hollywood" as you put it, is because La Vey was a lion tamer in the circus. I mean, he was a showman. He even hung out with celebrities.

----------


## usurparian

What's the deal with the anti-drug stances?

So I would have it you don't appreciate Native American religions, druidry, shamanism, countless mushroom-eating, opium-smoking, Hindi and Buddhist gurus, etc? Even the Greeks had rituals involving the consumption of the LSD-like Ergot.

Drug use is rampant through the traditions of our ancestors.

Or, to put it in the context of the occult: Need I remind you all of Aleister Crowley?

----------


## ShinobiBombay

Just my opinion. I am not qualified to tell you what you can and cannot do. It doesn't work for me.
(I... just..gotta... be in control,man! :Cool: )

Besides, I am much more convinced of my experiences. Trust me I have used a lot. Carlos Castaneda got me interested in the use of these things. But, it just doesn't work for me. That's all.

----------


## Slavagrisha

_usurparian What's the deal with the anti-drug stances?

So I would have it you don't appreciate Native American religions, druidry, shamanism, countless mushroom-eating, opium-smoking, Hindi and Buddhist gurus, etc?_


Are you reffering to me about thinking drugs are bad?

If you were then: i would say drugs have runined about 6 years of my life. Mdma, weed, pills, ketemane, Noz balloons, coke, crack, are many of the activities i considered 'spiriutal'. While your mind can enter and explore wonderfull things, there 'is' a mental price to pay in the end.

----------


## ShinobiBombay

> _usurparian What's the deal with the anti-drug stances?
> 
> So I would have it you don't appreciate Native American religions, druidry, shamanism, countless mushroom-eating, opium-smoking, Hindi and Buddhist gurus, etc?_
> 
> 
> Are you reffering to me about thinking drugs are bad?
> 
> If you were then: i would say drugs have runined about 6 years of my life. Mdma, weed, pills, ketemane, Noz balloons, coke, crack, are many of the activities i considered 'spiriutal'. While your mind can enter and explore wonderfull things, there 'is' a mental price to pay in the end.


Same here. I have been clean for over 12 years!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slavagrisha

^ Nice one man, I've been clean about a year and a half, but my mind is 'far' from being repaired fully, so i still have alot of work to do. 

Must understand loss to understand fully what everyday people take for granted: Mental Health.

----------


## ShinobiBombay

Well, the subject sure seems to have changed.

It wasn't easy. My 'prayers' are with you, Slavagirl!

Are you Slavic?
"Viac moc sa na VÃÂ¡s! "

----------


## Venefica

The problem with the poem is that it is hard to see the humorous in things that get thrown in your face everyday. I have had people scream insults after me on the street because of my weight. And it seam that many think it is ok to make fun of overweight people because they think we are just weak willed. And it do make me angry, it is not ok to insult someone in a wheelchair that they can not walk or make sun of a blind person because they can not see. But for many it is ok to say that fat people should not breed, that we are ugly, weak, take up space, are to ugly to be let outside our homes and other such things. How do you think people would react if I told a smoker that was dying of lung cancer that he he, good thing to, you are a waste of space anyway and brought this on yourself. Why don't you die faster so you stop breathing my air? Would that be ok? No I would not think so, but it is ok to say the same to fat people. Truth is over weight is a disease, and it can be a serious one, it can kill you.

And yes the basics of loosing weight is eat less calories than you burn so eat less and move about more. But it is not that easy, there are underlaying causes. Do you think anyone would get as fat as me, I weight 130 kg that is about 286 pounds, do you think anyone would suffer the scorn of others on the street, have to suffer the humiliation of hoping no one will control my ticket at the buss because the mandatory seat belt do not fit, would anyone want to have to go to special stores for big people to buy clothes, have their bodies hurt if they walk for ten minutes, to know you are unhealthy and are damaging yourself. Would you suffer this if it was just as easy as stop eating?

With me it is depression others might have other mental problems for the overweight, others have physical problems, it is not as easy as eat less and move more. Overweight is a real illness, and while I do try to fight it, it is extremely hard, and yes that poem hurt me, for even if it was written as a joke, it is still hurtful when the things said in it are things people on the street and on the Internet say to me not joking. When I am often made to feel that I do not deserve to live because I am fat, then such a poem becomes allot less fun.

----------


## ShinobiBombay

Venefica.
I do agree with what you are saying. I am a skinny guy. But, i do know what it is like being taunted and stuff. I was always picked on as a kid. But, i was fortunate in that my Dad made me take martial arts. Even though this seems to be unrelated, it is in the sense that I can empathize to some degree. I am slightly dyslexic(thank god for spell checking) and have been adhd all my life. 
It is a bad thing to poke fun at (dare I say it?) fat people. I know for a fact that some of the best majicians i know are bigger people.And some of them are definitely for real!!!

People would be wise to consider who they choose to poke fun at. The victim could turn out to be someone you wish you had never toyed with. Or, they could be your best friend. One of the most influential friends/teachers I had was a very large Santero. He was definitely not someone to screw around with!!!!

----------


## pheonixfire

> The problem with the poem is that it is hard to see the humorous in things that get thrown in your face everyday. I have had people scream insults after me on the street because of my weight. And it seam that many think it is ok to make fun of overweight people because they think we are just weak willed. And it do make me angry, it is not ok to insult someone in a wheelchair that they can not walk or make sun of a blind person because they can not see. But for many it is ok to say that fat people should not breed, that we are ugly, weak, take up space, are to ugly to be let outside our homes and other such things. How do you think people would react if I told a smoker that was dying of lung cancer that he he, good thing to, you are a waste of space anyway and brought this on yourself. Why don't you die faster so you stop breathing my air? Would that be ok? No I would not think so, but it is ok to say the same to fat people. Truth is over weight is a disease, and it can be a serious one, it can kill you.
> 
> And yes the basics of loosing weight is eat less calories than you burn so eat less and move about more. But it is not that easy, there are underlaying causes. Do you think anyone would get as fat as me, I weight 130 kg that is about 286 pounds, do you think anyone would suffer the scorn of others on the street, have to suffer the humiliation of hoping no one will control my ticket at the buss because the mandatory seat belt do not fit, would anyone want to have to go to special stores for big people to buy clothes, have their bodies hurt if they walk for ten minutes, to know you are unhealthy and are damaging yourself. Would you suffer this if it was just as easy as stop eating?
> 
> With me it is depression others might have other mental problems for the overweight, others have physical problems, it is not as easy as eat less and move more. Overweight is a real illness, and while I do try to fight it, it is extremely hard, and yes that poem hurt me, for even if it was written as a joke, it is still hurtful when the things said in it are things people on the street and on the Internet say to me not joking. When I am often made to feel that I do not deserve to live because I am fat, then such a poem becomes allot less fun.


Have you ever looked into food allergies? Obesity can be caused by food allergies, even if you don't over eat. They can also cause food cravings. I just read that the foods you crave are usually the ones you have an allergy or sensitivity to. I lost forty pounds by cutting out gluten and dairy which I have an allergy to. It's hard, but you feel a hell of a lot better. 

As far as the drugs go, I think they make you more suseptible to delusions and entities who will toy with you. The references made to the Native Americans and others, those people have a highly spiritual society as well as elders to help them. We in the west are about as unspiritual as a place can get as a society. Things are different for us. For the two recovered addicts, that is hard to do. Most people are lost once drugs get ahold of them, I applaud you.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

If you're trolling, zero out of ten.

If not - don't get weed for schizophrenia or depression, it can exacerbate the effects of the former, and in the case of the latter you can form a horrible psychological dependancy.

----------

